# Which stilts to use for a Sergal suit?



## Mxpklx (Apr 27, 2012)

Well this summer I am taking on the ambitious project of make a stilted Sergal suit with armor and weapons. I don't even like Sergals though, but they remind me of a furry Elite so I feel like making one. Plus they are sometimes portrayed with armor and weapons, which is one of my crafting specialties. 

The only other cosplay costumes I've ever made were Halo spartan fiberglass armor that were commissioned by some friends, and a pyramid head costume and sword because I like Silent Hill :3

But I just need your opinion on which type of stilts to use for my Sergal costume. Here are some crudely drawn pictures of the three types of stilts I need to choose from.

The first one is a type of stilt used in many Halo Elite costumes. But they have incredibly digitigraded legs. If that is even a word. So this may be a tad on the extreme side, but is possibly the easiest one to make in the long run. But the only issue with this is that the body has to be proportionate. I would need super long arms to make my body seem anywhere realistic, but if I had arm extensions I wouldn't be able to use my arms (obviously :V)









The next type of stilts is the one I'm leaning the most towards, because they are shorter by about 2 feet, and are easier to walk around in. Though this one may cost me up to 120 dollars in supplies. 








Last but not least are the shitty ones that are cheap as fuck but do a good job if I only plan to wear them once. The only reason I'm considering this is because I could make it out of aluminum like the second other ones, instead of plywood which is commonly used in this type, which could make it last a little longer. And I completely derped up when drawing this one so ignore the shaded in and bulky parts. The picture example was too big and I'm too lazy to re-size so here's a link. http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2010/121/a/c/Digitigrade_Stilts_by_orasa.jpg





Thank you for your opinions in advance, and if this project ends up better than expected, I might start doing commissions 
And to avoid any trolling, I know the physics behind some of them is not possible, but that is why this is a drawing, and I know I'm no anatomy expert, at least I tried


----------



## Deo (Apr 27, 2012)

None. I did however write a post on different types of digitigrade stilts here: http://thedevildraws.tumblr.com/post/17698823381/i-really-love-costumes-and-masks-everything-from

However, you really should just use foam padding. Stilts are burdensome, heavy, awkward, overheating, and will severely limit the time you can spend in suit in a single outing. And stairs, tiled floors, the outside, and everything else becomes perilous. A fursuit already limits your vision, and stilts impair your movement, balance, and reaction time; the combination of the two can be painful.


----------



## Mxpklx (Apr 27, 2012)

Deo said:


> None. I did however write a post on different types of digitigrade stilts here: http://thedevildraws.tumblr.com/post/17698823381/i-really-love-costumes-and-masks-everything-from
> 
> However, you really should just use foam padding. Stilts are burdensome, heavy, awkward, overheating, and will severely limit the time you can spend in suit in a single outing. And stairs, tiled floors, the outside, and everything else becomes perilous. A fursuit already limits your vision, and stilts impair your movement, balance, and reaction time; the combination of the two can be painful.



I do concur. But I've worn much more cumbersome things than a fursuit for long periods of time. I agree that the stairs and such would be a problem which is why I'd need a guide or somebody else to assist, like the guy in the Elite costume. It's more of a "special needs" costume. Plus if I were to make the stilts out of the aluminum bar stock that would make it be around 4-5 lb's per stilt. And I have a "COOL SHIRT" used by race car drivers to keep cool. And to top things off I'm adding my own special refracted lens technique to increase my vision by an estimated 25%. I used that technique in my Halo spartan helmets.


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 29, 2012)

'd imagine that it would be an absolute pain in the ass to walk in stilts with a fursuits on. It's hard enough without a fursuit! Still, it wouldn't hurt to try it out (hopefully not). If you ahve the money, time and are willing to put the effort in, may as well give it a try. But it's probably best to give the feet a firm grip (don't want them slipping).


----------

